# • Auto Detox • BMW Alpina B3S Cabriolet •



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another detailing thread by www.autodetox.co.uk

This rare BMW Alpina B3S Cabriolet all surface protection detail - Exterior | Interior | Engine bay

Detail came to me via a referral from a client who's family & friends I have been looking after for about 5 years

He drove the car down to me from Chesterfield & left it with me for a few days, a nice ornament in the unit for a short while it was too although in need of a bit of Detox Love

Old polish residue in the grills







A bit dirty



Some one butchered the roof with a vet vac ! 



Engine a little bit dirty





Interior was needing the Auto Detox treatment aswell



That's not the true colour of the leather







Ok onto the fun bit reviving this german beauty back into some sort of acceptable condition

Let's start with this wheel arches & see what we do

Thorough jet wash before any cleaning



Liberal application of Bilt Hamber APC





Cleaned with a long handled Vikan brush



This is why we spend time on the arches !





After a good clean & check by hand, thorough jet wash



The tyres did not escape the cleaning, stuff brush & BH APC



Tyres rinsed & a good jet wash of the alloys before any cleaning



Acid free wheel cleaner applied



Worked with various brushes, I cracked out a new large wheel woolie



Medium woolie for the spokes



Good rinse & check of the alloy



Next Engine Bay:

I reduced the pressure of the jet wash, opened the bonnet & gave it a rinse to move away loose dirt & debris



A good application of APC



Worked my way around the bay with a detailing brush

Nice Alpina sticker







After a good cleaning session another low pressure rinse





Good check around & re worked any bits that needed it, initial dry with working cloths



Hood next, good rinse again & treated to a soft bristled brush & apc



This was worked over & rinsed a number of times before I was happy, unfortunately not all the marks came out which was a annoying & sad that someone could do this to a roof

Bodywork, yes you've guessed it ! Another good jet wash & a good slathering of Auto Finesse Avalanche about 8:1







Good rinse





Time to get into those pesky little areas,

Cleaning the polish covered grills, with an Envy Car Care brush & apc



Fuel filler





Seals



Door shuts



Rinsed & washed 2 buckets, soft lambs wool wash mitt & Auto Finesse Lather shampoo



After a gentle wash, the tar was removed with a tar remover work cloth & rinsed thoroughly







There was a fair amount of contamination left on the car after washing but Auto Finesse clay took care of it very well



Working well



After its good clay session dried safely with a lovely plush drying towel



Roof dried too



Inside for all the other little places to be dried





Time for paint cleansing !

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate via applicator & buffed off panel at a time









After all the car was done wax time, Auto Finesse Desire a very nice wax !



There's that bonnet again ! I did the whole car I promise 



Left to cure & buffed off later on

Mint Rims to the alloys



Gloss on the tyres



Mercury on the tail pipes



Hood treated with exo.

Interior time…

It was fully hoovered with the seats extended up & back/forward, plastics cleaned with apc.

Again the APC came in handy here, this was from an initial wipe of the drivers door



Now looking much better



50:50 on the drivers seat !



A good condition session with AF Hide after the heavy cleaning



Via MF Applicator



Polished up the grills with Rejuvenate



Tripple 3 to the door shuts



Interior looking & smelling a whole lot better



Wax buffed off & treated to Finale at the end of the detail

Rear window was polished by had with 3.02 as it was suffering from water spotting this brought it up nicely.

Engine was dressed & excess wiped off after a drying period.

Now all that remains is to show how she looked before setting off back up to Chesterfield & back in her garage.

Number plack:

























All done & another happy owner,

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tidy job. Well done


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

That looks mint! 50:50 of the seats were awesome!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

awesome job! incredible how filthy the seats were


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job, enjoyed the write up:thumb:


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job on a rather lovely car!


----------



## Pogzwinder (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work, didn't realise the seats were that bad till the 50/50.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job there not good about the roof 

Callum


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great turnaround Barry. Love the 50/50 of the leather....the roof looks like someobody got a bit close with a pressure washer lance ....


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

cracking job !!!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very enjoyable read and looked like a great car to work on. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job. Still a great looking car.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great read Baz:thumb:


----------



## Dubhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely car and lovely finish!

Excellent 50/50 on the seats...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Bartl said:


> Tidy job. Well done


Cheers Bart



Kash-Jnr said:


> That looks mint! 50:50 of the seats were awesome!


Thanks Kash, thats some of the dirties leather I have come across & an old school leather 50:50 had to be done 



Wout_RS said:


> awesome job! incredible how filthy the seats were


Cheers ! They took some cleaning but were well worth the effort



Charge Chris said:


> Great job on a rather lovely car!


Agree, I didnt even realise they made this model until it rumbled into the court yard



Pogzwinder said:


> Great work, didn't realise the seats were that bad till the 50/50.


I knew they were bad but like yourself had no idea until I cleaned the drivers door



Spotless Detailing said:


> Great job there not good about the roof
> 
> Callum


Thanks Callum, its really annoying about the roof he took it to a corner car wash & they attacked it with a vet van infront of him ...



Clyde said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic job.


Cheers Lee :thumb:



kk1966 said:


> Great turnaround Barry. Love the 50/50 of the leather....the roof looks like someobody got a bit close with a pressure washer lance ....


Howdy Marc, cheers mate. I thought it was about time I did more than a paint 50:50 for a change :lol:



Pedro92 said:


> cracking job !!!


Cheers Pedro



Yoghurtman said:


> Very enjoyable read and looked like a great car to work on. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


Thanks, it was a real nice car to work on, a longer job than I originally thought but aren't they all  glad you enjoyed the writeup



AdamC said:


> Great job. Still a great looking car.


Thanks Adam



TopSport+ said:


> top work!


Cheers



colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thanks Mr Red



tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy



SimonBash said:


> Great read Baz:thumb:


Cheers Simon ! I was starting to think you were dead haven't seen you about on ages :lol: Hope you are well mate



Dubhead said:


> Lovely car and lovely finish!
> 
> Excellent 50/50 on the seats...


Thanks mate, cannot beat a good dirty leather 50:50 

Thanks Gent's for the kinds words, glad you enjoyed this simple protection detail
Baz


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

wow...stunning..and the 50/50 on leather shows a part of the job done


----------

